# 4K Time Lapse - Milky Way (Canon 5D MK II)



## Harles99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Using the LRTimelapse presets for Adobe Lightroom I was able to make a 4K resolution time lapse video from the jpeg files from my Canon 5D MK II. 

This short video was just a test. I hope to use all of my stills and re-make some of my videos in 4K!!!

This video was Shot with Canon EOS 5D MK II, Canon 16-35mm f2.8L II, 30 second exposures, ISO 3200, WB 4500K

Thanks for looking!  

**You will have to go to the original youtube video page to view in 4K resolution. You can do so by clicking the title of the embeded video ***
Milky Way Time Lapse - 4K Resolution


----------



## kenraw (Feb 2, 2012)

This is really cool! I'll have to try it one day!


----------



## JR (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice harles 99


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 2, 2012)

Harles99 said:


> Using the LRTimelapse presets for Adobe Lightroom I was able to make a 4K resolution time lapse video from the jpeg files from my Canon 5D MK II.
> 
> This short video was just a test. I hope to use all of my stills and re-make some of my videos in 4K!!!
> 
> ...



What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Harles99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Harles99 said:
> 
> 
> > Using the LRTimelapse presets for Adobe Lightroom I was able to make a 4K resolution time lapse video from the jpeg files from my Canon 5D MK II.
> ...



Texas


----------



## Jedifarce (Feb 10, 2012)

Harles99 said:


> Using the LRTimelapse presets for Adobe Lightroom I was able to make a 4K resolution time lapse video from the jpeg files from my Canon 5D MK II.
> 
> This short video was just a test. I hope to use all of my stills and re-make some of my videos in 4K!!!
> 
> ...



Kind of makes you laugh with some of the individuals out there on the net when they ask, why would you need to shoot over 1600 ISO - Sony DSLR's are limited to an ISO of 1600 LOL - you just know they've never filmed anything in the dark before. Perhaps with a 1.2 lenses you can drop the ISO a bit more to filter out potential noise. Shooting with a 2.8 is a bit difficult under low light conditions. 

Btw, you might want to go with Vimeo if you want the true quality of your videos to stand out. Even with "1080p" on youtube it's so compressed it looks like it's 720p, therefore I sincerely doubt 4K -youtube Original- will even come close to appearing as you intended. That's why I have accounts on both sites.


----------



## dkingentertainment (Feb 29, 2012)

4k resolution with 5d mark II how?Is this simply an upscale of the video in post?


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 1, 2012)

4K resolution just means 4096x3072 pixels. A 5DmkII takes stills that are 21.1mp or 5616x3744 pixels. So a time-lapse made from full resolution 5DmkII stills is larger than 5120 x2700 pixels (5K resolution) so the time-lapse video from 5DmkII stills can be cropped down to either 4K or 5K resolutions. It is just usually cropped or compressed to 1080p since that it what the majority of monitors and screens currently support.


----------



## DBCdp (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice work, thank you for sharing! I've tried once and messed it up, but of course now I'll try again!


----------



## UltraReef (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't know if I have the skills, time or patience to pull something like this off. Awesome sir, just awesome!


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 15, 2012)

kenraw said:


> This is really cool! I'll have to try it one day!



+1


----------

